# Slasher HD axles?



## Matt85 (May 7, 2018)

so I'm putting some real thought into running 29.5 outlaws on my 2012 Grizzly 700 which means I'm gonna need stronger axles. I found a place online that has really good prices on Slasher HD axles but I cant find any decent reviews on these axles.


any thoughts on Slasher HD axles? think they are up to dealing with 29.5 outlaws and a 2" lift?


thanks
-Matt


----------

